# Happy Birthday Tom Bombadildo



## Ryukouki (Sep 22, 2014)

Gosh, what a waste of a topic and forum space! 



Happy birthday though Tom Bombadildo, seriously.  Make something fun out of it!

[Insert NSFW cake for Tom here]


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 22, 2014)

NSFW = New Super Funky Wankers!
Wow! I never knew you were the developer of that! Now I know!
Happy birthday


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2014)

To bad you didn't suffocate in your sleep last night.

Congrats on living another year tommyboy


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Tom!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 22, 2014)

Who?


Happy Birthday guy


----------



## Depravo (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy fucking birthday.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy bday!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Sheeeeeiiiiit

Burrdey!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 22, 2014)

Fuck you, Fuck your birthday, Fuck your next 5 birthdays, Fuck your reporter status, Fuck the person above me (sorry sickly), Fuck the person below me, Fuck threads like this, Fuck me NOT getting a thread like this, Fuck ISIS and Fuck the pathetic excuse you call your life. My President is black and my Lambo is Blue! If you haven't gotten the jist of what I'm saying by now:



Spoiler



I'm saying one of these 2 things. You decide


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2014)

Have a supr birthday, Dildo


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on being the one sperm out of millions to penetrate your mom's ovum and make it to full term 



Spoiler: Have a cake


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 22, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Congrats on being the one sperm out of millions to penetrate your mom's ovum and make it to full term
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Have a cake


 

That's probably the most disgusting but more awesome ways I've ever heard anyone wishing someone a happy birthday

Happy birthday Tom Bombadildo


----------



## T-hug (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Bday m8!
Have some cake:


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy vagina evacuation day! 

Also, fuck you


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Asshat! 
Have a fucking nice day.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, you peeping Tom!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday  Hope you have a great one


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2014)

Faking Thomas

'Appy Birtday lad


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday!

When will you be promoted to the "Dildo" position?


----------



## Issac (Sep 22, 2014)

hrthy bhrthday


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2014)

:tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom:
Happybirthdaytom
:tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom::tom:


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Meanwhile, at the Bombadildo residence











 
Happy Birthday, mang.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2014)

Have a good one, Tom!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2014)

Pfft, fuck that Tom guy he's a cunt 

Thanks all  

Except pyro, fuck you


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!  






:tom: needs to happen, and you know exactly which emote it should be.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 22, 2014)

congrats on your now shorter journey to be elderly


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> When will you be promoted to the "Dildo" position?


I wish I knew  


Foxi4 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> :tom: needs to happen, and you know exactly which emote it should be.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Devin (Sep 23, 2014)

Happy birthday suprgaymr.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2014)

TOM IS A BIG BOY NAO!

his age is in double figures too, his nin10doh.


Happy Birthday Tommy boy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 26, 2014)

woooooooow 
last person's post tom liked was foxi's..
thats cold


----------

